# AMF Roadmaster Jet Pilot



## Chris C (Jun 19, 2018)

Hello,

I have an AMF Roadmaster Jet Pilot and was wondering if anyone could tell me the value of it.  It is all original and in pretty good shape (at least I think it is).  Thanks in advance.


----------



## bikemonkey (Jun 19, 2018)

It could be the photo angle but there is a small chance the forks are bent backwards from an accident. If you take a dead on side shot with the handlebars straight it will help with your bike's evaluation as bent forks can be a deal breaker. 





Other than that possibility, there are a few small condition issues but it would probably clean up nicely overall and the accessories are always a great addition.


----------



## Chris C (Jun 19, 2018)

Good eye! I never even noticed that.  The front fork is bent a little, but I think it could be straightened.  I appreciate old bikes but know nothing of their value for resale.   Could you give a ballpark price that would be fair if I sold it in its present condition?   Thanks


----------



## bikemonkey (Jun 20, 2018)

$50/100/150? I don't know...I have no idea of the condition of the rest of the bike from a photo. Is the frame also bent? seat correct, etc?

Here is rough one from eBay in PA that brought $100 shipped.


----------



## Chris C (Jun 20, 2018)

bikemonkey said:


> $50/100/150? I don't know...I have no idea of the condition of the rest of the bike from a photo. Is the frame also bent? seat correct, etc?
> 
> Here is rough one from eBay in PA that brought $100 shipped.
> View attachment 826551





Thanks for the input.  Have a great day!


----------



## bikerbluz (Jun 20, 2018)

I have a Jet Pilot that is a nice rider. Think I gave $50. For it, but it is missing the tank. The star chain ring on mine also has jewels in it. Worth buying, in my humble opinion, for the chain ring. Had rotator cuff surgery last summer and in a sling for 6 weeks. The Jet Pilot fit the bill for doing some one handed cruising. Enjoy your ride.


----------



## Chris C (Jun 20, 2018)

bikerbluz said:


> I have a Jet Pilot that is a nice rider. Think I gave $50. For it, but it is missing the tank. The star chain ring on mine also has jewels in it. Worth buying, in my humble opinion, for the chain ring. Had rotator cuff surgery last summer and in a sling for 6 weeks. The Jet Pilot fit the bill for doing some one handed cruising. Enjoy your ride.




Thanks for your input.


----------

